# Travel from Ciampino airport to Rome city centre



## bartbridge (13 May 2008)

I'm off to Rome in a few weeks for a long weekend and wanted to check what the best option would be for getting from the airport to the city centre? The hotel we're staying in is near the Trevi fountain etc.

We arrive there on Friday afternoon and leave on Monday morning if that makes any difference?


----------



## purpeller (13 May 2008)

[broken link removed]

The Ciampino website has transport links.  There's a private bus company that goes to Termini in about 45 mins, very convenient.


----------



## Slim (13 May 2008)

From Termini, you can get a subway up to Trevi area. Not sure of exact stop - maybe Piazza Espagne?

Slim


----------



## macnas (13 May 2008)

best way is here....... http://www.sitbusshuttle.it/


----------



## girasole (13 May 2008)

If you are not on a tight budget then a private taxi transfer is the most convenient option. We used www.romeshuttlelimousine.it for the same trip last March and they were very good - punctual and reliable. 35 euros each way.


----------



## girasole (13 May 2008)

Sorry, that link doesn't work. It's www.romeshuttlelimousine.com


----------



## pc7 (14 May 2008)

Hi [FONT='Calibri','sans-serif']you can get a taxi to the centre of Rome for a fixed rate of €40, this is a set fee be sure to let them know you know about it before you get into the taxi, or you can pay €10 and get a train directly to Termini Station and if your hotel is near a metro train stop just continue from there. [/FONT]


----------



## EvilDoctorK (14 May 2008)

pc7 said:


> Hi [FONT='Calibri','sans-serif']you can get a taxi to the centre of Rome for a fixed rate of €40, this is a set fee be sure to let them know you know about it before you get into the taxi, or you can pay €10 and get a train directly to Termini Station and if your hotel is near a metro train stop just continue from there. [/FONT]



I think you're talking about Fiumicino Airport (the main Rome airport which is quite a way out of town) rather than Ciampino Airport (where Ryanair fly to) which is smaller and a bit closer to town (unusally for Ryanair  ) .. I don't believe that Ciampino has any train service (there's a bus to a metro stop or into town) and €40 would seem a little steep for a taxi from there.


----------



## pc7 (14 May 2008)

Hi ED no, I've flown into both in the last few months to see what they are like as we are getting married in Rome next May and wanted to be able to cover them both so we could advise our guests.  Details as follows!
Ryanair fly to Ciampino, you can get a taxi to the centre of Rome for a fixed rate of €30, or you can get the bus outside for €1.20 which drops you at the train then it’s a euro for the metro to Termini. 
Aer Lingus fly to Fiumanco (Leonardo Da Vinci Airport), you can get a taxi to the centre of Rome for a fixed rate of €40 or you can pay €10 and get a train directly to Termini.  I'm uber organised!!


----------



## EvilDoctorK (14 May 2008)

pc7 said:


> Aer Lingus fly to Fiumanco (Leonardo Da Vinci Airport), you can get a taxi to the centre of Rome for a fixed rate of €40 or you can pay €10 and get a train directly to Termini.  I'm uber organised!!



well organised alright 

If your guests are uber cheap as well it's worth nothing that there are more frequent local trains (every 15 mins as opposed to the half hourly express trains) from FCO airport into town that cost less than half the train to Termini and you can get off at Ostiense and change to the metro there  (Or if you're staying in the Trastevere area the train stops at Roma-Trastevere as well which would be very close to that area)

http://subway.umka.org/map-rome.html


----------



## pc7 (14 May 2008)

Thanks evilDoc


----------



## tech3 (14 May 2008)

we used viator shuttle bus from airport to hotel .great service ,the driver waits inside the airport for you ..have a look at the site 
http://www.viator.com/Rome-tours/Tr...02&aid=g1591&gclid=CIGM1PuBp5MCFQ88Qwod_SwTog


----------



## Sue Ellen (14 May 2008)

You may find something useful here http://www.toandfromtheairport.com/index.html


----------



## Aidomoss (15 May 2008)

The cheapest way to get to Rome city centre is by getting the bus to Anangina Metro and then get the Metro to Termini (main train and bus station). It's a bit of hassle doing it this way but if your on a budget then this is the way to go. The better option with less hassle is get the Terravision bus just outside arrivals. It goes straight to Termini. I think it costs around E14 return. It departs around a half an hour after the flight arrives. There was another bus service there last year called Shuttle Bus. It was a bit cheaper, E6 one way, and also goes to Termini. One piece of advice for you, Taxi drivers will rob you if your not careful so when you need a taxi get a "RADIO TAXI". It will be written on the side of the Taxi. Taxi's are pretty good value but if you get a dodgie one they will charge what they want. Enjoy Rome. It's a beautiful city.


----------

